# Sytnathotep's Yard Haunt 2018!



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, so I'm waaaaaay behind in getting this all posted, but there is the photos n stuff from this years Halloween display!

Plus A lot more photos HERE!!














































...and Video!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

That was brilliant. The lighting and the fog is spot-on. The background soundtrack on the video is creepy but draws you in.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous display! My favorite prop was that little horned dude in the tree.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Lots of movement, and the lighting looks great.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice haunt!
Way to go


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your use of lights and fog are great. Your sound track makes me want to keep looking over my shoulder. Nice work


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks beautiful, I love the archway.


----------

